# Dòng sữa Vinlac Baby có tốt không? Có giúp bé tăng cân không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (20/7/20)

*Sữa Vinlac Baby có tốt không* là câu hỏi khiến mẹ trăn trở nhiều nhất trước khi quyết định tin dùng cho bé yêu nhà mình. Nếu có cùng chung suy nghĩ đó thì chắc chắn, bài viết dưới đây của Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh sẽ giúp mẹ có cái nhìn chuẩn xác nhất về dòng sữa này.

*1. Những thông tin cơ bản về sữa Vinlac Baby*

Sữa Vinlac Baby là sản phẩm của công ty uy tín trong ngành sản xuất sữa tại Việt Nam – Vinameco. Với mong muốn sản xuất sữa Việt cho người Việt, Vinameco đã không ngừng cải tiến, nghiên cứu để tìm ra công thức phù hợp nhất với thể trạng người Việt. Và Sữa Vinlac Baby là dòng sữa trẻ sơ sinh được dành cho bé trong khoảng từ 0 đến 12 tháng tuổi. Đặc biệt rất tốt cho bé sinh non, thấp còi, thiếu cân so với chuẩn.


​

*2. Thành phần sữa Vinlac Baby *

Để nuôi dưỡng bé lớn hơn mỗi ngày, sữa Vinlac Baby bổ sung 12 loại khoáng chất và 13 loại vitamin cùng sữa non Conlostrum, DHA, ALA – những chất thiết yếu nhất cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ. 

Sữa chứa sữa non Conlostrum giống sữa non trong sữa mẹ và các chất chống oxy hoá cao: viatamin A, E, C, kẽm. Sự kết hợp này giúp bé tăng sức đề kháng để bảo vệ bé khỏi tác hại của môi trường.

Công thức nghiên cứu chuyên sâu, bổ sung Canxi, vitamin K, D3 cùng các vitamin nhóm B và khoáng chất. Bé càng ăn càng tăng cân, cao lớn vượt trội.

Đặc biệt, hãng đã bổ sung các dưỡng chất quan trọng ALA, Cholin, Taurin, DHA,… phù hợp với khuyến nghị của các chuyên gia Y tế Thế giới FAO/WHO. Các dưỡng chất này hỗ trợ phát triển trí não, thị giác cho bé yêu ngay từ khi còn nhỏ. 


​

*3. Ưu điểm của sữa Vinlac Baby*

Hàng triệu bà mẹ Việt tin dùng sữa Vinlac Baby bởi nhiều lợi thế so với các dòng sữa khác:

Sữa Vinlac Baby được sản xuất trên dây chuyền tự động hoá hiện đại bậc nhất của Nhật Bản.

Nguồn nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu hoàn toàn 100% từ Úc, EU và New Zealand – vùng nguyên liệu sữa cao cấp nhất thế giới. 

*Sữa Vinlac Baby* đạt các tiêu chuẩn về an toàn thực phẩm do Bộ Y tế chứng nhận và đạt chuẩn ISO 22000:2005 tiêu chuẩn chất lượng Quốc tế. 

Giá sữa phù hợp với túi tiền người Việt nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ dinh dưỡng:

Giá tốt sữa Vinlac Baby 900g: 438.000đ/ hộp
SĐT:  0942.666.800
Website: Sữa Vinlac Baby 0-12 Tháng - Bé Tăng Cân Cao Lớn Vượt Trội 900g


----------

